# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  prestali smo sikati

## Filipimama

I sigurno bi još sikali , da se ja nisam razboljela i morala piti tri vrste antibiotika, toliko sam odgađala jer ne da nije on bio spreman na ptrestanak,nego nisam bila ja spremna. I kada više nisam mogla odgađati terapiju, prestali smo tako glatko da ne  mogu vjerovati . Sisao je 2god. i točno 1mj.                                                                      
Sada se samo dođe malo pomaziti siki i ponjuškat , onako preko moje majce i to je to . bez plača, bez  neprospavanih noći .   :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Love:

----------


## Iva M.

Mišek mali   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------

